# NorCal ZFest Update! Mr.K and 2 350Z's coming!



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Hope to see many of you there!

Message from the organizers:

---------------------------------------------------------------

Z’s by the Bay (http://Zfest.org)
August 4th, 2002

UPDATE ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!

We have just been notified that we will have 2 new 350z’s at the show!!!

Also, we will be honored by the presence of Mr.K , and Mr. Yukawa, who is the head of the 350Z campaign for the U.S. 

This will be a great opportunity for all of the Z and Nissan enthusiasts to meet and speak with these important individuals who have had such a profound effect on automotive history.

This is certainly going to be one of the premier Z events on the west coast this year, if not all of the U.S.

The event is on August 4th at Ohlone College, on Mission Blvd, in 
Fremont California.
The show hours 9:00 am – 4:00 pm
Gates open – 8:00 am
Pre-registration – online at www.Zfest.org
Pre-registration - $ 25.00 including limited edition T Shirt
Entrance fee at the gate - $35.00 including limited edition T Shirt

Separate Swap Meet section 

Accommodations - Howard Johnson’s – across the street from the show location – limited # of rooms
Call for reservations – 510-656-2366 – ask for Karen


----------

